# 105 9spd or ultegra 9 spd Brifters?



## joe friday (Jun 15, 2003)

anyone know what's lighter, 9spd 105
Brifters or Ultegra 9 spd Brifters?


----------



## SJBiker (Jan 22, 2004)

joe friday said:


> anyone know what's lighter, 9spd 105
> Brifters or Ultegra 9 spd Brifters?


'05 Ultegra 10: 490g/pair
'03 Ultegra 9: 500g/pair
'05 105 9: 495g/pair


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

SJBiker said:


> '05 Ultegra 10: 490g/pair
> '03 Ultegra 9: 500g/pair
> '05 105 9: 495g/pair



I heart 10


----------



## winstonc (Nov 18, 2002)

I know this wasn't asked... but you could use Centaur or Veloce levers with the Hubbub cable routing trick and drop 100g -- they weigh in at just about 400g. I think Chorus and Record are around 350g.


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

How much do some centaur or veloce brifters cost. Does using campy brifters with a shimano cassette and derailleur actually work/??


----------



## winstonc (Nov 18, 2002)

moose8500 said:


> How much do some centaur or veloce brifters cost. Does using campy brifters with a shimano cassette and derailleur actually work/??


They usually cost between $130 and $180. I've been running this mix for a while and it works perfectly.
http://www.hubbub.com/ergoleverswshim9.htm
http://www.ctc.org.uk/DesktopDefault.aspx?TabID=3946

If you want to run it with Shimano 10, you'd have to get a Jtek Shiftmate instead.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

.....


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

wow "Brifters". thats a new one.

btw, I heart 10s


----------

